

Google Launches Presentation with help from Zenter & Tonic - wcrosby
http://docs.google.com
Google launched the newest addition to the office family tonight with Google Presentations.
======
staunch
This is great. I'll definitely be a user. I've never been a big fan of
creating Documents or Spreadsheets, but Google Docs has me creating some
useful stuff, now that will include Slides. A very nice addition to my Firefox
OS.

I did find it incongruous to see _"You can start new online documents by
emailing them directly to this email address: <long string>@prod.writely.com"_

Damn it. I want to email upload to The Google, not Writely.

------
dannyv
I saw what Zenter had before, and Presently incorporates little to none of
Zenter's awesomeness. Next version...

~~~
JMiao
I agree. I met Wayne & Robbie at a YC tea (the day after a rehearsal demo,
which I heard they rocked), and immediately fell in love with the way Zenter
actually leveraged the web to make presentation software BETTER.

------
ivankirigin
I love it. I haven't seen the old Zenter, so I'm not sure what to compare it
to. I made and published a presentation, then added a slide. It took a
refresh, but this is why online documents are awesome. You can click send and
publish the doc, and still edit it.

Too bad a loaded presentation requires a refresh to get the updates. The
spreadsheet is really live.

Also, it would be nice to get a web-cam mic input as a presenter.

------
henning
wow. after making a simple presentation with this thing, i don't want to stab
anyone to death the way i do whenever i use PowerPoint or OpenOffice.org (i
always say fuck it and use LaTeX/S5 instead). thanks, google!

~~~
omouse
You really need to try using Apple's KeyNote. I haven't stabbed anyone to
death ever since I discovered it :D

------
paul
Go Zenter!

------
ideas101
It would be interesting to know how Yahoo and MS responds - I wonder someone
like ZOHO is still not yet bought - may be too expensive but definitely to
look forward for as they also have project management (like MS Project) and
CRM tools and apps ...

